# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Pistolete Flintlock e punuar me dore

## C.Jack Sparrow



----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

nuk eshte e perfunduar plotesisht kerkon disa rregullime te vogla 
shpresoj t'ju pelqeje

----------


## zANë

Cfare materiale jan perdor?

----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

> Cfare materiale jan perdor?


dru dhe bisht fshese :P per tyten

----------


## zANë

Lol
Interesante e.... :)

----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

faleminderit faleminderit :D :D

----------


## 007GoldenBoy

Pune e bukur Kapiten !!!

Komplimente ...

----------


## C.Jack Sparrow

> Pune e bukur Kapiten !!!
> 
> Komplimente ...


Faleminderit Djali i arte.
Se shpejti me nje projekt tjeter :D

----------

